# Crater Lake Rye Whiskey Chipotle Pecan pie



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2017)

A while back I received a care package from Texas. In there was pecans and chipotles. I knew o had to use them to create an epic desert. 

1 cup light corn syrup
3 eggs
1 cup brown sugar
4 tablespoons butter, melted and allowed to turn golden brown
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
2 tablespoons of bourbon
1/4 teaspoon of chipotle powder, more or less to taste
1/3 teaspoon of Kosher salt
2 cups chopped pecans
1 (9-inch deep dish or 10-inch)) unbaked pie crust

Preheat the oven to 350F.

Toast the pecans for a about 5 minutes in the oven being careful not to scorch them; set aside.

Whisk the eggs until well blended; add the corn syrup and melted butter.

Add the sugar, vanilla, bourbon, chipotle, and salt.

Whisk until smooth.

Stir in the pecans.

Pour into the crust.

Bake for 1 hour at 350F. The middle of the pie will still jiggle slightly.

Chill before serving.

Crust

2 cups all-purpose flour, sifted
1 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup butter or 2/3 cup shortening or 2/3 cups Schmaltz
5 -7 tablespoons cold water

Put flour into a mixing bowl with the butter.

Using a pastry cutter, cut the butter (or shortening or schmaltz) into the flour.

Add salt and water (1 tablespoon at a time)

Mix until dough is formed.

Roll out on flat surface.

Bake at 375 degrees until brown.

Prick crust line with parchment and fill with dry beans for non filled baked pies. 














This works great for chopping nuts.







I toasted the chopped nuts on the stove top
Instead of in the oven.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 5, 2017)

Case, I can't stop looking at those pictures!  What a fantastic idea adding the chipotle powder.  You definitely achieved EPIC!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Case, I can't stop looking at those pictures!  What a fantastic idea adding the chipotle powder.  You definitely achieved EPIC!


Thank you! The chipotle gave it a nice kick!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm digging a hole under your fence.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2017)

It looks delicious Case!

Definitely a winner!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> I'm digging a hole under your fence.


You better bring a steak with you! Our attack mutt is easily bribed...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It looks delicious Case!
> 
> Definitely a winner!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al. I will definitely be making this again!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 5, 2017)

Pecan pie has always been my #1 favorite pie.

I wonder what kind of peppers went into that chipotle. I've smoked many kinds of peppers, and not always hot ones.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2017)

BlueWhisper said:


> Pecan pie has always been my #1 favorite pie.
> 
> I wonder what kind of peppers went into that chipotle. I've smoked many kinds of peppers, and not always hot ones.


I'm not sure what kind of peppers were used. I'll have to ask.


----------



## tropics (Jul 5, 2017)

I was wondering if it was a hot spicy pie.

Most pecan pies I have tried are to sweet for me

Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 5, 2017)

That is absolutely fantastic!!!!! Beautiful...... Point for sure, Love the ideas you did with this.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2017)

tropics said:


> I was wondering if it was a hot spicy pie.
> 
> Most pecan pies I have tried are to sweet for me
> 
> Richie


Just a nice mild heat to it. Just enough to counter the sweetness.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> That is absolutely fantastic!!!!! Beautiful...... Point for sure, Love the ideas you did with this.....


Thank you. Its a keeper. The wife already wants another one!


----------



## b-one (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 5, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!



Thanks Bone it was tasty!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jul 6, 2017)

That looks REALLY good!  I just copied the recipe for further testing at my place!

The chipotles were dried for almost 2 weeks with a mixture of hard woods at a temp between 100 and 130.  Mostly red jalapenos with some green and quite a few in between.  Probably the last batch the East Texas bunch will ever make.  

Point for this one!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 6, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks REALLY good!  I just copied the recipe for further testing at my place!
> 
> The chipotles were dried for almost 2 weeks with a mixture of hard woods at a temp between 100 and 130.  Mostly red jalapenos with some green and quite a few in between.  Probably the last batch the East Texas bunch will ever make.
> 
> Point for this one!



Thanks CB! If you know where to find some bourbon... you'll have all the ingredients needed!


----------



## griz400 (Jul 6, 2017)

I always cook with bourbon or rum, sometimes I even put it in the recipe .... points ..


----------



## gary s (Jul 9, 2017)

Now that is a good looking pie  I sure could eat a slice or two.  Nice Job  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 18, 2017)

Thats a really goodlooking pie Case.  Pecan pie is Miss Linda's favorite but like Richie I've always found them too sweet.  I'll be trying this one fore sure!!

POINT

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2017)

Going to make another one of these this weekend for my mom's birthday!


----------

